# New RV Shopping



## southaero (Aug 10, 2010)

We are looking for advice on an RV for a cross country trip for two. We have looked at Class A, C and B and are concerned about towing a car, the towing length for roads in Yellowstone, Grand Teton, Grand Canyon etc. . After that  trip we would be going to the northeast, then traveling to see family and friends upon occasion. The thought of having to "make" the bed every night doesn't appeal to us at all. Is it better to rent or buy? Do you need to tow a car? Any advice from the experienced will be welcomed and appreciated. We have never had an RV but love to travel!


----------



## akjimny (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

Hi Sharon and welcome to the RVUSA forum.  I'll try to answer some of your questions to the best of my ability.
  Class A, B, or C:  Depends on what you are comfortable with driving.  I have a Class C because it is what I'm used to.  I tried sitting in the driver's seat of a Class A and was NOT comfortable.  With some of the smaller Class B's you wouldn't need to tow another vehicle.  But you would have to make up the bed every day and the amenities are smaller and more compact in a B vs an A or C.
  One of the other forum posters should be able to help you with the maximum vehicle combo lengths for the parks out West.  I haven't been out there yet.
  Rent or buy:  Your choice depending on your financial situation.  Renting can be pretty expensive and I have heard bad things about some of the rental units.
  Do you need to tow a car:  Again depends on your personal situation and abilities.  Do you really want to drive downtown to get a loaf of bread in your RV.  It can be done in a Class B, but not so easy in an A or C.  I tow a vehicle with my Boss Lady's wheelchair in it so we have all our necessities wherever we go.
  All of this is Just My Opinion and others will chip in with theirs, too.  Hope this helps some and let us know how things work out.


----------



## southaero (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

Thanks for the input! We'll keep watching for someone out there who has made the trip. Meanwhile we are looking early enough that we'll have time to investigate the options before buying.  I'll keep you posted on our progress!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

Hi Sharon and welcome!  We have traveled through all of the areas you mentioned in both a Class C 26' Four Winds, and our current Class C 30' Jayco.  Both are just like driving our Chevy 1500 Crew Cab.  Being a female, I was concerned about feeling overwhelmed driving the 30' but no need to worry.  I split the driving with Randy and really enjoy it.  I would never have one I couldn't drive myself.  


We rented our first trip to the Grand Canyon back in 2000 and loved it!  We held out until 2006 when we agreed we could no longer stand the yearly stays at motels/hotels, and never looked back.  WE LOVE OUR RV!!!  No smelly rooms, nasty comforters, LOUD next door neighbors...you get the picture.  

Most of the main attractions out west are in very remote areas so we plan ahead.  We do not tow a vehicle so we make sure we have what we need before setting up camp.  Some of the National Parks have shuttles that will pick you up from your campground and deliver you to the park.   :laugh: 


Most of the campgrounds we have visited have small on site stores with bread, milk, snacks, etc.,  so you shouldn't starve even if you run out of something.  

Regardless of your decision, we hope you thoroughly enjoy your RV experience and PLEASE let us know the outcome!


----------



## southaero (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

Thank you! Your infor has made my day as I was very concerned about driving an RV. I hope the reality is as exicting as the anticipation! 
 :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

the excitement of RV'ing is a lot better than the anticipation of buying and driving. I would say 99.999999999999% of RV owners love it and enjoy the venture. :laugh:  :laugh: But again I could be a little off on the percentage. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: , but who is counting, ENJOY your RV


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping

We traveled to those places in a class A 32 ft with 2 slides towing a 4 door tracker.  No problems at all.  I would not go w/o a toad but JMO.


----------



## SuperMike (Aug 12, 2010)

Re: New RV Shopping





> H2H1 - 8/11/2010 10:00 PM the excitement of RV'ing is a lot better than the anticipation of buying and driving. I would say 99.999999999999% of RV owners love it and enjoy the venture. :laugh: :laugh: But again I could be a little off on the percentage. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: , but who is counting, ENJOY your RV



Well, yesterday, Management and I paid the deposit on a new Winnebago Sightseer 31A and I am so excited I am fit to explode. It's due for delivery 3rd September. If it get's better than this, when actually RV'ing, ..................... then they might have to get the men with the white coats, to sort me out. :laugh:


----------

